# KAPLAN SAMPLE PE EXAM



## fifi (Apr 10, 2009)

hello,

can anyone please explain how they came by the solution to problem 1.2 in the kaplan sample pe exam? I think there is an error in the solution. first of all, the problem doesnt show the value of Xc (its 600ohm in the solution). Then they use 3lambda/8 instead of 3lamda/4 to calculate Zin. is this correct?

Please help! They dont have any errata on their homepage.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 10, 2009)

fifi said:


> hello,
> can anyone please explain how they came by the solution to problem 1.2 in the kaplan sample pe exam? I think there is an error in the solution. first of all, the problem doesnt show the value of Xc (its 600ohm in the solution). Then they use 3lambda/8 instead of 3lamda/4 to calculate Zin. is this correct?
> 
> Please help! They dont have any errata on their homepage.


It might help to post the whole problem, people may not have the Kaplan sample test


----------



## fifi (Apr 10, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> It might help to post the whole problem, people may not have the Kaplan sample test


I have the question in an attacment. Here it is:

kaplan_1_2.doc

Thanks.


----------

